# toujours d'actualité / pas d'actualité



## Ali1984

Bonjour,

j'aimerais traduire la phrase: j'aurais voulu savoir si cette offre était toujours d'actualité et si le stage pouvait être commencé en janvier.

Voici ma tentative de traduction:
querria saber si esta oferta era todavia de actualidad y si se podia empezar las practicas en enero.


Muchas gracias

Ali


----------



## lulilanzi

Yo te sugeriría:

Querría saber si la oferta está todavía vigente y si podría empezar las prácticas en enero.


----------



## Ali1984

muchas gracias por tu rapidez,

Un saludo

Ali


----------



## Marlluna

Propongo: "si la oferta continúa (o sigue) todavía vigente".


----------



## Cissou8

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​Hola!

Como se dice en castellano "être d'actualité". Par exemple: est ce toujours d'actualité?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Evitxu

Sin más contexto, creo que es difícil darte opciones. Como ves en el hilo anterior, ya se responde a tu pregunta si no hay más connotaciones.
Un saludo


----------



## ivan.aquino

También puedes decir si la oferta "sigue en pie".


----------



## Cissou8

Merci! gracias!

Un saludo.


----------



## mamamia8

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,
quisiera traducir esta expresion francesa a español : "c'est d'actualité" en una frase como "le réchauffement climatique est tout à fait d'actualité"
alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## unregardsurlactu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

​
Hola a todos,

Qui pourrait répondre au post de mamamia8? Je dois aussi traduire une expression similaire: "L'antisémitisme est toujours tristement d'actualité". 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- de actualidad

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## unregardsurlactu

Gracias para la repuesta


----------



## swift

Hola:

Por allí debe haber una transposición: en lugar de "est toujours d'actualité", se podría usar "seguir siendo" en lugar de "est toujours". De ese modo, diríamos "sigue siendo de actualidad".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

En según qué contextos:
- sigue en el candelero

Au revoir, hasta leugo


----------



## champurrato

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,
Que veut dire l’expression « ne pas être d’actualité »? Exemple : « le renoncement à l'accueil de bébés dans cette structure n'est pas d'actualité », ou bien « une intervention militaire étrangère en Syrie n'est pas d'actualité ».
Imagino que algo así como “no está en cuestión”, “no se considera”, etc.
Merci !


----------



## swift

¿Son anacrónicos?


----------



## addoudoune

Hola!

Quisiera saber como traducir "Sans oublier un petit clin d'oeil à des artistes qui sont toujours d'actualité parce que toujours excellents".
Ya he traducido asi : "Sin olvidar artistas que siguen actuales porque excelentes"
Cual es su opinion?

Gracias


----------



## Pohana

Preferiría: ..._siguen vigentes por su excelencia_...


----------



## addoudoune

Muchas gracias Pohana ;-)


----------

